# Se défoncer la gueule



## vegangirl

Bonjour

Comment dit-on "Karen s’est défoncée la gueule" / "Karen s’est défoncée la tête" en anglais ?

Je propose : Karen freaked out her mug. / Karen freaked out her head.

Karen est allée à une fête et là-bas, il y avait de la drogue. Elle s’est défoncée la gueule et les autres gens présents aussi. Karen est une droguée. Elle est accro à certaiens drogues.

Les phrases « se défoncer la gueule » et « se défoncer la tête » veulent dire la même chose. Ce sont des expressions. C'est du langage familier et c'est de l'argot. Cela veut dire qu’une personne prend des drogues et qu'elle se drogue. C'est être puissamment drogué.

Merci


----------



## anglais428

'Karen was out of it' c'est de l'argot irlandais, je ne suis pas sur si c'est le meme en angleterre. cela veut dire karen was out of her senses. ou tu peut dire karen was spaced out.


----------



## spider69

"She got dead high" je dirais


----------



## LMorland

anglais428 said:


> 'Karen was out of it' c'est de l'argot irlandais, je ne suis pas sur si c'est le meme en angleterre.


I don't know about England, but the phrase "She [or he] was out of it" is quite common in the U.S. as well.


----------



## OLN

ne devrait-t-on pas écrire _elle s'est défonc*é *la gueule_ ?


----------



## francophilenz

The agreement on the verb is correct. See Agreement with French Compound Verbs on www dot french dot about dot com


----------



## OLN

francophilenz said:


> The agreement on the verb is correct. See Agreement with French Compound Verbs on www dot french dot about dot com



Je ne suis pas trop d'accord. On écrit _Elle s'est défoncé la gueule_.
_Gueule_ est le COD ; il est placé après le verbe, on n'accorde donc pas le participe passé.
En revanche, _Elle s'est défoncé*e*_ (elle a pris des stupéfiants) s'accorde car le COD est _se_ (pronom réfléchi).

_Elle s'est pris la tête_. On ne prononcerait jamais [pri-se]. Mais_ Elle s'est prise pour une duchesse_.

Lire ici :  Accord du participe passé des verbes pronominaux



> Elle s'est blessée.
> Elle s'est blessé la main.



_[...]_


----------



## bleuboia

Karen is high.
Karen is freaggin high.

Moi, je pense que c'est c,a.


----------



## dasubergeek

How about "she was out of her mind" or "out of her head".

_Karen was out of her mind on heroin..._


----------



## RennieViolet

She was gone. She was fucked up. She was stoned (marijuana).


----------



## Missrapunzel

OLN said:


> Je ne suis pas trop d'accord. On écrit _Elle s'est défoncé la gueule_.
> _Gueule_ est le COD ; il est placé après le verbe, on n'accorde donc pas le participe passé.
> En revanche, _Elle s'est défoncé*e*_ (elle a pris des stupéfiants) s'accorde car le COD est _se_ (pronom réfléchi).



Je suis totalement d'accord avec OLN sur l'accord ici. 
Elle a défonc*é* la gueule *à* qui -> à elle-même. 
Elle s'est défonc*é* la gueule. 

NB: C'est d'ailleurs un COI!


----------



## LMorland

vegangirl said:


> Je propose : Karen freaked out her mug.  Karen freaked out her head.


Chère vegangirl, I neglected to note when you started this thread that your two proposals don't work in English.  

(The reason why not is structural/grammatical.  But I'll add, just for information, that "mug" is not a contemporary term in American English these days. I believe it is still common in British English and perhaps among a certain criminal element in the U.S.)



bleuboia said:


> Karen is high.
> Karen is freaggin high.


I'm sorry -- neither of these would work either.  "Karen is high" is not strong enough ... it's possible to be a little stoned or a little inebriated and not _se défoncé la gueule._

Secondly, I've never seen the word "friggin" spelled the way it is above.  Even spelled correctly, it doesn't convey the necessary emphasis. 

Among the suggestions above, I like: 
*"She was out of her mind"* or *"out of her head".*
*"She was gone." "She was fucked up."*
*"Karen was totally out of it.*"

Here's my own contribution:

*"Karen was completely strung out."*

(Oh, and OLN and MissR, thanks for the little lesson on COI! )


----------



## Leflipper

she was off her head/had lost the plot/off her tits/completely wasted/out of her tree/high as a kite/blatted/mullard/muntered/...

The last three may belong to a particular social group or region, but I can assure you I've heard them.


----------



## bleuboia

[/QUOTE]I'm sorry -- neither of these would work either.  "Karen is high" is not strong enough ... it's possible to be a little stoned or a little inebriated and not _se défoncé la gueule._

Secondly, I've never seen the word "friggin" spelled the way it is above.  Even spelled correctly, it doesn't convey the necessary emphasis. 

Among the suggestions above, I like: 
  or *"out of her head".*
*"She was gone." "She was fucked up."*
*"Karen was totally out of it.*"

Here's my own contribution:

*"Karen was completely strung out."*

(Oh, and OLN and MissR, thanks for the little lesson on COI! )[/QUOTE]


Yea, you can spell it freaggin' as well. The both work. Maybe "out of her head" is another version or *"She was out of her mind" , and to me it would mean she is crazy, especially for doing something. Ex. "She was out of her mind to give a child a gun".

*To be high suggests maryjane, not alcohol. Thus, "a little inebriated" wouldn't really fit either. 
*
I suppose you've heard **"Karen was totally out of it.*" to mean high, but I've seen it more to mean "She isn't there" without any drug or alcohol connotation.

I've never heard strung out, but perhaps it's a regional thing. It does show up on urban dictionary


----------



## LMorland

> Maybe "out of her head" is another version or *"She was out of her mind", *and to me it would mean she is crazy, especially for doing something. Ex. "She was out of her mind to give a child a gun".


No, _"She was out of her head" _is not equivalent to _"She was out of her mind."  _The latter phrase means exactly what you say it does; *out of her head, *in my experience,* normally means that the person is under the influence of a lot of drugs and/or alcohol* (although it could be used to describe someone who is suffering from mental illness; e.g., a bipolar person experiencing a manic attack). 


> To be high suggests maryjane, not alcohol. Thus, "a little inebriated" wouldn't really fit either.


Je suis d'accord !


> * I suppose you've heard **"Karen was totally out of it.*" to mean high, but I've seen it more to mean "She isn't there" without any drug or alcohol connotation.


Hmmm ... maybe I was around more drugs in my youth.  I agree it could mean "She isn't there," but I've certainly heard it used to describe someone who has ingested too many drugs (and is not simply 'high').



> I've never heard strung out, but perhaps it's a regional thing. It does show up on urban dictionary.


That's interesting -- it's certainly used here in California.  And in my experience, *to be strung out *_always means that the person has been taking too many drugs_; it doesn't have a double meaning as do a couple of the phrases we've discussed above.

Thanks for letting me know about _'freaggin'_ -- it does have a number of hits on Google, although I seriously doubt I'll ever spell it that way myself!


----------



## Camis12

I concur that strung out is a good one, as it always means high on drugs, whereas a lot of the other suggestions can simply mean very very drunk.  Another common expression in the UK which is quite similar to the original French although it falls into the non drugs specific category is "*Karen is/was off her face*"


----------



## Leflipper

I don't like the _strung out_ version, I think it's dated and the younger generations of today wouldn't say it at all. However I haven't looked at the context.


----------



## Camis12

Leflipper said:


> I think it's dated and the younger generations of today wouldn't say it at all.


 
Ouch!  (And I'm only 24!!)


----------



## Angelique2mars

If you allow me to bring my little contribution : the sentence _Karen s'est defonce la gueule_ is quite familiar, let's say even rude. _Out of it, out of her mind_ are "gentle", so I'd say ... _fucked up_.


----------



## french_s

I think you'd have to say fucked up, too.  To me, strung out is not right for during the high, it is what is felt after the high, when the person just wants more.  It is not a 'good' feeling, the way getting high feels good to an addict.  

I don't know of an English equivalent of the second phrase, focused on la tête...  I don't think there is one, quite, but then again, I'm 42, and my days running wild in LA are long behind me!


----------



## LMorland

Leflipper said:


> I don't like the _strung out_ version, I think it's dated and the younger generations of today wouldn't say it at all. However I haven't looked at the context.


Well, I don't think it's dated in the U.S. -- I heard it as recently as last year.  Here is a quote from 2001:





> I found it highly ironic that her boyfriend/pimp who beat her on a regular basis used to come to me to ask me to help her "straighten out" - mostly 'cause if she was really strung out, she wasn't earning enough.


And here's one from 2008:





> There is this girl who is no doubt on drugs who I see quite a lot on my journey. I have talked to her at bus stops before and even given her food! This day she was really strung out and I sat relatively close to her on the bus.


However, I agree that "fucked up" is probably the best, most current locution.  But I'd like to ask the French speakers here: *can you say "elle s'est défoncé la gueule" in front of polite company?*  That is, if I were describing the behavior of a junkie to someone of my parents' age, for example, or in the course of some kind of meeting, I would never say* "She was really fucked up"* -- that's just not language I use in 'polite company'.

However, I might well say, "*She was really strung out."  
*
So please -- this is always a hard one for foreigners -- what is the _register_ of this phrase *s'est défoncé la gueule*?


----------



## Acetate

May _she got completely wasted_ do the trick or does it refer only to alcohol consumption?


----------



## LMorland

Acetate said:


> May *she got completely wasted* do the trick or does it refer only to alcohol consumption?


Yes, that would work -- for either alcohol or drugs.  (Whereas "strung out" applies only to drugs.) 

Thanks for the suggestion, Acetate; I wish I'd thought of it myself!

P.S.  To revise what I wrote above (post #15), it _is _possible to say, _She was out of her mind on drugs, _or_ She had so many drugs in her system, she was completely out of her mind._  But it's true that _ "She was out of her mind to give a child a gun"_ is the more common usage of this locution.  (In my experience.)


----------



## Angelique2mars

LMorland said:


> But I'd like to ask the French speakers here: *can you say "elle s'est défoncé la gueule" in front of polite company?*


 
Definitely not. People (especially young ones) would say this to their close friend, in an ironic or/and disillusioned way. Or else, if you want to keep defoncé, just stop to it : _elle s'est défoncé_. I'd even say : _elle se défoncait_ or _elle avait l'habitude de se défoncer_.


----------



## LMorland

Angelique2mars said:


> Definitely not. People (especially young ones) would say this to their close friend, in an ironic or/and disillusioned way.


Merci beaucoup, Angelique2mars, et bienvenue au Forum !

By the way, tonight I asked *a member of the youth culture* (my 18-year-old godson), who has spent his entire life in Oakland and Berkeley, California, if he knew the term _*strung out*._  He did know it, but he said that it's not used much among his age group.  

He explained (as I had suspected) that_* fucked up *_is term his friends use.  When pressed for an expression he could use in 'polite company', his reply was:_ *baked*_ !


----------



## Kotava

What about : to get stoned (or) wrecked (or) shit-faced ?


----------



## Kotava

what is the _register_ of this phrase *s'est défoncé la gueule*?asked LMorland
It's very rude, vulgar. "se défoncer" is less rude.


----------



## wildan1

Kotava said:


> What about : to get stoned (or) wrecked (or) shit-faced ?


 
Yes, but I would add_ "totally"_ before each one--_totally stoned,_ etc.

NB _stoned _is only for drugs
_shit-faced_ is mostly for alcohol
_wrecked_ could be for either


----------



## roi2verlan

I think it's necessary to clarify which substance _a défoncé la gueule de qqn _when deciding which word to use. I personally love the expression "strung out" as mentioned before, but I have never heard anyone (East or Left coast US) use it in reference to anything other than smack aka heroin. 

If I may, I'd like to add a few more to the list:

toasted (def. alcohol)
plastered (idem - but perhaps getting a bit archaic)
ripped (primarily alcohol, but maybe something like coke too)
twisted (anything at all - I think especially of weed though)
...and my personal favorite...mangled (beautiful imagery _n'est-ce pas?_)

BTW, you should note that "high" has not always been used uniquely for marijuana...listen to George Thorogood ("One boubon, one scotch, one beer") for proof!

Also, if you wanna be really _nouvelle génération_, you could say "He/She is O.D. (insert adjective of your choice here)."

Cheers

...comme on est vendredri tout ça me donne envie de tisser un peu ce soir!!!


----------

